# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  از الان تا کنکور

## mary.dhg

سلام بچها
بنظرتون اگ کسی از الان تا کنکور فقط ازمون کنکور و شبه کنکور بزنه وتحلیل کنه تا چند درصد میتونه رشد کنه البته ک میدونم درس به درس فرق داره ولی حالا حدودی..
شما فرضو بگیرید طرف در حد 15-20 درصده اختصاصی و 35-40 عمومیه الان (رشته تجربی)
من شنیدم میگن هرساله50 درصد سوالای کنکور تکراریه ینی ایدش قدیمیه...
در کل ممنون میشم نظرتونو بدید :Yahoo (8):

----------

